# الفرن الحراري المعقمه outo klefe



## ابو ايه (25 أبريل 2007)

الجهاز عموما مهم في مراحل التعقيم فهناك أنواع حسب الحجم ودرجة الحرارة سنأخذ الجهاز 4452 ألماني المنشأ وهوة بحجم dx551 إي 60سم ×50سم يستخدم عاده في غرف العمليات لتعقيم المواد الطبية والأدوات الخاصة بالجراحة (ser--) ويتكون من الأتي:-
1- غطاء خارجي مصنوع من المعدن (ألمنيوم أو ستيل) وتحته ألياف حرارية مبطنه في الداخل وضيفتها عزل الحراره عن السطح الخارجي للجهاز
2- الغطاء الداخلي مصنوع من الحديد المقوى يتحمل درجات حرارة عاليه وغالبا ما يصنع من مادة التيتانيوم او الاهين 0ويكمن ذو ادراج او مجرات 
3- الباب الرئيسي وهوه مكمل للسطح الخارجي مصنوع من نفس الماده ومبطن من الداخل بالالياف العازله ويحتوي على مفتاح او قفل للغلق اوالفتح 
4- مفتاح تشغيل (off---on power)
5- سويج معايره(calepreshen)وهوه عباره عن مفتاح دوار يبدأ بالقرائه 0 من الصفر الى 200 c سعره حراريه اقل او اكثر حسب الشركه المصنعه او الحجم 0 دور هذا المفتاح هوه تحديد الدرجه الحراريه المراد استخدامها للتعقيم 
6-سويج تايمر (مؤقت) يعمل على تحديد الوقت المراد اعطائه للجهاز ويحدد عاده من قبل المستخدم لان كل ماده ولها درجة تعقيم خاصه بها 0 يعد هذا المفتاح من الصفر الى 60 دقيقه
7- الهيترات وهيه مولد الانبعاث الحراري ومصدر الطاقه الحراريه للجهاز ويكون على شكل حرف u وفي نهايتيه الاقطاب التي توصل بمصدر الطاقه الكهربائيه 220 v 
8- رفوف معدنيه داخل الغرفه المتوهجه حراريا 0
9- تيمب ريجر temep resheer او متحسس الحراره وهوه مهم جدا في عمل الجهاز حيث يكمن دوره في عزل التيار الكهربائي عن الهيترات ووقف مصدر الطاقه الحراريه عند وصل درجة الحراره التي تم تثبيتها من قبل المشغل للجهاز 0
هذه اهم مكونات الجهاز اما العطلات ساشرحها لاحقا وهناك تحذيرات مهمه ايظا سنوافيكم بها لاحقا
اي سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ل انيي -------- :2: حاضر


----------



## غيث طارق (26 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز
لو كان لديك صور تعزز الشرح لكان اكثر فهما
اود ان اضيف ان جهاز الاوتو كليف يقوم بالتعقيم عن طريق بخار الماء المتولد نتيجة الحرارة العالية داخل الجهاز والذي يمكنه التغلغل الى كل اجزاء العدد المراد تعقيمها
اكرر شكري واتمنى ان تستمر على هذا النشاط


----------



## king0055 (26 أبريل 2007)

thank you ...
i want to ask about some information that considered the protection ways that may some companies do it 
if you have some information about that i will be gradefull you 
best regards


----------



## ابو ايه (26 أبريل 2007)

اسف جدا اخواني حصل خطأ في عنوان الموضوع !!!
هذا الجهاز هوه الاوفن وليس اوتو كليف الاوتو كليف متوقف على سحب الصور وسيكون موضوع اخر وشيق انشاء الله ---------- اعذروني واكرر اسفي


----------



## غضنفر (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور ابو ايه


----------



## medical-eng (28 أبريل 2007)

ميرررررررررررسي اخي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amod (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله في حسناتك


----------



## مدين العلى (11 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## glucose (23 مايو 2014)

هل لديكم معلومات عن فرن الخزف الحراري؟


----------



## ام عباس العراق (14 مايو 2015)

مشكور اخي ابو ايه نتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع من ناحيه الاعطال والصيانه


----------



## ام عباس العراق (17 مايو 2015)

السلم عليكم ممكن اذا احد عنده معلومات عن جهاز الاوتوكليف يكدر يفيدنه


----------



## asma* (27 يوليو 2015)

شكراااا ع الشرح


----------

